# Your brain hallucinates your conscious reality



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

I thought this tedtalk was interesting as it seems to indirectly relate to DP as well about how you experience your own body as part of yourself, perception of reality etc.. perhaps DP is a form of uncontrolled hallucination..


----------

